# Need a Pedal Car Bumper & Tailgate



## dfa242 (Jun 5, 2015)

Maybe a long shot here - I found a bumper so now just need a tailgate for a 1940s Murray station wagon pedal car.  
Don't have a good pic but I'd like a tailgate with patina similar to this in original red/maroon paint - not interested in reproductions.
Please PM if you know of something available?
Thanks,
Dean


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 6, 2015)

*Found a bumper* - now just in case anyone sees a tailgate in their travels - thanks.


----------

